# MIAMI | Natiivo | 168m | 551ft | 58 fl | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

an ancillary development to Miami World Center









Construction Permit Is Now Pending For 51-Story Natiivo; South Beach’s Bodega Taqueria & Dolce Mercato Announced As Tenants


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Foundation Equipment Arrives At The Site Where Downtown Miami’s 51-Story Natiivo Tower Will Be Built – The Next Miami 








TNM


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

51-Story Natiivo Tower Breaks Ground, Becoming Sixth Tallest Currently Under Construction In Miami – The Next Miami


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Excavation Underway For NATIIVO At 601 Northeast 1st Avenue In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Four 600+ Foot Cranes Approved At Miami’s Downtown 1st, Natiivo Towers*
Four 600+ Foot Cranes Approved At Miami’s Downtown 1st, Natiivo Towers – The Next Miami 



> The FAA granted approval yesterday for the installation of four tower cranes in downtown Miami.
> All of the cranes will surpass the 600-foot mark.
> The two cranes that will be installed at Natiivo have been approved for a height of 697 feet and 642 feet.
> 
> A *tentative* schedule lists a work schedule with a July 1 start date for the Natiivo cranes.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundation At 51-Story Natiivo Near Completion After Developer Modifies Utilities Deal


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundation Work Underway For 'NATIIVO' At 601 NE 1st Avenue In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


Florida YIMBY says "Yes In My Backyard" to positive new development in Florida.



floridayimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Foundation Poured For Downtown Miami’s 51-Story Natiivo Tower


Miami Real Estate, Construction And Architecture




www.thenextmiami.com


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Natiivo condo project in Miami obtains $213M construction loan*
Natiivo condo project in Miami obtains construction loan - South Florida Business Journal (bizjournals.com) 



> The developers of the Natiivo Miami condo in downtown Miami obtained a $213.4 million construction loan to complete the project.
> Obtaining the construction loan could give the developer enough financing to bring the project to the finish line. Natiivo Miami broke ground in February.
> Bank OZK (Nasdaq: OZK) awarded the mortgage to Sixth Street Miami Partners, part of the Galbut Family Office, led by Miami Beach residents Keith Menin and Marisa Galbut, who are also part of Miami-based developer Crescent Heights.
> The buyer recently acquired the 1.2-acre property at 601 N.E. First Ave. for $35 million from Ronruss 601 LLC, an affiliate of Crescent Heights, and SK Investments 601 LLC, managed by by Magaly Bethencourt, Schlomo Dachoh, Pablo De Almagro, and Jonathan Newberg.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*NATIIVO’s Core Rises Several Levels Above Grade In Downtown Miami*
NATIIVO's Core Rises Several Levels Above Grade In Downtown Miami - Florida YIMBY


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

https://www.natiivomiami.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/Time-Lapse-Nov-7-_20.mp4


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami Worldcenter Construction by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

20220108 R5 Miami Zoo 313 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

DSC_0143 by theMinsk, on Flickr


DSC_0140 by theMinsk, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Next Miami


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Natiivo Construction Downtown Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


Welcome To Miami by James Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Miami Skyline by wyliepoon, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

🇺🇸 The city of Miami and some islands by Luis O. Boettner, on Flickr


----------

